# Seeking Homing Pigeon Breeder In Uk.



## Phoebe (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking for a young pigeon, it must be younger than 2. I am looking for a breeder around sussex?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Check out Fancy Pigeon Chatter Forum on web lots of English homer breeders on there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have just rescued some homers that were taken in to my vet for euthanasia because their owner had had a fall and couldn't look after them. Apparently they were expensive pigeons . I think Massarellas. There were some 2009 birds among them (none younger than that) .

They are lodging at Wing and a Prayer in Norfolk. If you were going to keep him captive and undertook to return him to us if you were not happy with him, John_D could take one back to Sussex with him in about 3 weeks. 

Cynthia


----------



## Phoebe (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for the very long reply but I have found my pigeons thank you.


----------

